# Cutting exiting baseboard flush with tile



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mowedthelawn said:


> Is there a trick or a good tool that you might suggest to cut the molding level sith the tile. I do not want to fight the grout. Thanks...


Maybe it's me? Can you re-phrase your question, I don't quite understand it.

(Do you mean doing an "under-cut" on the bottom of the baseboard for the tile to slide under?
If that is what you mean, I would suggest that you simply pull all the baseboard off in the area, and re-install after...or use new baseboard.)


----------



## mowedthelawn (Jun 6, 2007)

I want to install a new baseboard. The tile was installed up against the original baseboard and grouted in, which means that I would have to dig up the grout and fight to get the old baseboard out. I just want to get a clean cut at floor level to remove the portion of the baseboard that is above the tile and then install a new baseboard using the tile and the remaining baseboard as my base. I have heard of a "Jam" saw.. would this work for me?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mowedthelawn said:


> .....I have heard of a "Jam" saw.. would this work for me?


Under Cut Jamb saw might work. You can rent them:

http://www.tools4flooring.com/crain-820-heavyduty-undercut-saw-p-282.html

Also, don't underestimate a nice sharp chisel to clean things up.


----------



## mowedthelawn (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you AtlanticWBConst.......I think that I will need to use both the jam saw and the chisel as it will be very tight in the bathrooms.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Although you probably wouldnt want to buy it ($300+)...the Fein Multi- Master would make a very clean (but slow) cut.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mowed: you can also try this: leave old in place, nail new to cover it and make a "filler" at the top, this way all looks great and way less work. Most base is only 5/8 thick. at the casing you will have to get "artistic"  Maybe a faux Plinth block
JackM


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

send_it_all said:


> Although you probably wouldnt want to buy it ($300+)...the Fein Multi- Master would make a very clean (but slow) cut.


I was think about that tool as well, but couldn't remember the name of it.

For anyone curious about that tool, here's a link on Amazon for it:

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-MSX-636-...24-1824460?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1181213753&sr=8-3


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

why would someone installl tiles without removing the baseboard first?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

KUIPORNG said:


> why would someone installl tiles without removing the baseboard first?


That's an excellent question, but it happens all the time. Some possible answers are:
Lazy
Cheap
Frugal
Not in love with physical labor of any sort
Financially "snug"
Cheap
did I mention cheap?


----------



## mowedthelawn (Jun 6, 2007)

Alot of what you say may be true...........but not knowing any better may be added to your very astute observations. I thought the purpose of this board is to inform and learn. Well consider me in school.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

mowedthelawn said:


> Is there a trick or a good tool that you might suggest to cut the molding level sith the tile. I do not want to fight the grout. Thanks...


Reciprocating saw ,"Sawsall" ,with a 9 inch blade. A metal cutting type with the fewest number of teeth works good because they are pretty flexible, but they are slower than a wood cutting type, and also break easier. Unless it is true 3/4" material, I don't even usually cut in this situation. The typical thin base boards will split very easy with a sharp chisel and a little upwards pressure from a flat pry bar. The areas that break higher than the tile can easily be cut down with the chisel.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

mowedthelawn said:


> Alot of what you say may be true...........but not knowing any better may be added to your very astute observations. I thought the purpose of this board is to inform and learn. Well consider me in school.


...and now I'm in school. I have inadvertantly insulted you while trying to be a little bit funny...(very little bit, i now realize). Sorry about that. When I was typing my post, I was actually thinking about customers I have had who have asked me to tile their floors in that same manner, because they didnt want to pay for new base. What I wasnt thinking about was the possibility that this thread might have been started by the person who tiled your room without changing base.....now I feel bad.


----------



## ImFlippinCrazy (Apr 16, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> I was think about that tool as well, but couldn't remember the name of it.
> 
> For anyone curious about that tool, here's a link on Amazon for it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fein-MSX-636-...24-1824460?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1181213753&sr=8-3


This is a awesome tool.. I have it, and it works wonders.. I would have to say that this is my most favorite tool.. I just did my kitchen, cut baseboards very easy, while still on the wall.. I was able to cut everyting, except for tile.. BUT it has a grout cutter, just wont cut the tile it's self..


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

The few times I had to do this, undercut saws didn't cut close enough to the tile. Since the base is more than likely not nailed from the tile line or below, this is what worked for me. Pry base loose and remove completely. The grout doesn't really stick to the base, so it comes out with a little coaxing. Once out, re-grout space and install new base. By the time you have cut off the base and trimmed it flat to the tile, which would be a chore, and assuming you didn't damage any tile, there may be remnants of old cut base that may show in front of the new. Any areas like that won't take more grout.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> The few times I had to do this, undercut saws didn't cut close enough to the tile. Since the base is more than likely not nailed from the tile line or below, this is what worked for me. Pry base loose and remove completely. The grout doesn't really stick to the base, so it comes out with a little coaxing. Once out, re-grout space and install new base. By the time you have cut off the base and trimmed it flat to the tile, which would be a chore, and assuming you didn't damage any tile, there may be remnants of old cut base that may show in front of the new. Any areas like that won't take more grout.


This sounds like the best advice to me under the circumstances.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*what a pain for initial mistake*



cabinetman said:


> The few times I had to do this, undercut saws didn't cut close enough to the tile. Since the base is more than likely not nailed from the tile line or below, this is what worked for me. Pry base loose and remove completely. The grout doesn't really stick to the base, so it comes out with a little coaxing. Once out, re-grout space and install new base. By the time you have cut off the base and trimmed it flat to the tile, which would be a chore, and assuming you didn't damage any tile, there may be remnants of old cut base that may show in front of the new. Any areas like that won't take more grout.


what a pain... should it have taken off the baseboard in the beginning...


----------



## mowedthelawn (Jun 6, 2007)

*cutting baseboard*

Thank you all for the info. I really wasn't offended by earlier comments...probably because I don't know enough to be offended. 

I did rent a jam saw (that did not have a tilt adjustment) that I used on a piece of cardboard box. I folded the cardboard to adjust the pitch down. I used a chisel in the tight areas to clean up the remaining board No damage to the tiles and not much damage to any grout and it looks like everything will work. 

I would like to know about preference for MDF and PFJ. Also what length baseboard would you suggest?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Pfj 3 /12


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mowedthelawn said:


> I would like to know about preference for MDF and PFJ. Also what length baseboard would you suggest?


Wet environment with floors that will also get wet: Use PFJ, not MDF.

Length is dependant on your bathroom size. Big Home stores allow you to cut trim work to the length you want and purchase it by the linear foot. 

Generally, you want the longest piece that will fit on a wall. So that means that you should try to cover an entire wall with one length. Allow an additional 1-0" for novice re-cuts. Purchase a few extra lengths to allow for mistakes. Return what you do not use....


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

KUIPORNG said:


> why would someone installl tiles without removing the baseboard first?


Maybe it was installed with liquid nails. Thats the way i installed baseboard for my sister in her bathroom. Liquid nails and a few finish nails to hold it in place for the liquid nails to set up. I would imagine when you use liquid nails like i did some of the drywall might come off with the baseboard.:laughing:


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

To the original poster. If i was in your stituation. I would carefully chissel all the grout around baseboard. I would the lightly pry top of baseboard around wall just a little then take a hammer hit baseboard so the top of the nails would pop out. Then i would pull them out. Work around room like this. once all nails are out i would take some channel locks plyers get a good grip on the baseboard and try pulling it straight up and out.


----------

